# California Rhodium ore complex ( mineral rhodite)



## CHARLIE GREENLER (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok,Who buys or prosseses mirror ore.I have flotation separated it acid etched it, blowtoarched it.It might just take industrial pracessing.I guess they take the hard rock and put it down in potasium cynide then plate the metals out of it.Its showing 85 ounces per tone rhodium with a handheld .I have tonage.I also have the pyrite fromm it that cost 1-3 thousand a pound and has 1.5 to 4 ounces of rhodium per pound.Thats simple to work , they use standardised nitric with a drop or so extra Hcl for a week long soke that leaves blackish silver bits and chunks and shard like chrystaline pieces (1.3 % iridium and the rest rhodium with their isotopes).This stuff is hot though with radio isotopes and some actinolites.It is a complex ore resembling yellow cake in some cases but 985of the time it is a supper ultra metomorficaly altered nickle quarts lookig material with the cahrictoristic maroon or rose with nickle green and black iron/pgm color.Who want to help get this stuff refined.It has to be driven where ever it goes.AR WONT TOUCH THE BLACK IT LEAVS EITHER .Its 1/4 of a million $ per tone just for the precious metal contentin it .Who knows how to plate out of potasium by the 50 galon drum .Lets make some money!!!!!!!!!! ps the palladium should come out great . PALLADIUM /RHODIUM ORE 7/3/10


----------



## Palladium (Jul 3, 2010)

:shock: 

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 4, 2010)

CHARLIE GREENLER said:


> Ok,Who buys or prosseses mirror ore.I have flotation separated it acid etched it, blowtoarched it.It might just take industrial pracessing.I guess they take the hard rock and put it down in potasium cynide then plate the metals out of it.Its showing 85 ounces per tone rhodium with a handheld .I have tonage.I also have the pyrite fromm it that cost 1-3 thousand a pound and has 1.5 to 4 ounces of rhodium per pound.Thats simple to work , they use standardised nitric with a drop or so extra Hcl for a week long soke that leaves blackish silver bits and chunks and shard like chrystaline pieces (1.3 % iridium and the rest rhodium with their isotopes).This stuff is hot though with radio isotopes and some actinolites.It is a complex ore resembling yellow cake in some cases but 985of the time it is a supper ultra metomorficaly altered nickle quarts lookig material with the cahrictoristic maroon or rose with nickle green and black iron/pgm color.Who want to help get this stuff refined.It has to be driven where ever it goes.AR WONT TOUCH THE BLACK IT LEAVS EITHER .Its 1/4 of a million $ per tone just for the precious metal contentin it .Who knows how to plate out of potasium by the 50 galon drum .Lets make some money!!!!!!!!!! ps the palladium should come out great . PALLADIUM /RHODIUM ORE 7/3/10


I suggest you invest in a serious assay before counting your chickens. Eggs have a way of being deceiving. 

Could it be you are confusing reactions, interpreting them in a way that you hope to see? Do remember--the US is not known for its deposits of the platinum group metals. To assume you have one that sends the value off the charts is a pretty long shot. 

I'm not convinced you can process the platinum group with cyanide. Don't think you can. 

Harold


----------



## CHARLIE GREENLER (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes electrometalurgical with cyonide is the most eficiant way to process.I have colected the material with my father many years ago.The cheif ore produces 45 to 79 ounces of rh per tone .I can send you a picture you should see this stuff.I used to play with the rh platings when I was a kid.Its an interface of chromite,molebdonite mud vegning,rhodonite(manganese),nickle ore(aventurine quarts) and serpentines ALL WITH HIGH IRON AND A GOOD AMOUNT OF COPPER.iTS A FREE ROCKHOUNDING AREA!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone can collect and there are rhodium placer nugets that are 2/3 rds bi metal and 1/3 pgm,s that can also be dang near pure rhodium.This is the Highway 1, Big Sir deposit rite on the beach.My father and Earnie Porter colected the specimin of rare botryoidal jade that went to the Smithsonian WHEN I WAS YOUNG .I also used to play with the manganese and nickle platings.The way I colected was by colecting only hardrock beach coble of the material over a 5 year period .I got 2.5 tons of hand picked rocks for the presence of metal .I cobed for the mineral specimins and the result was a tailing pile .Imagin blasting in the 20 to 1 gold mine and then hand picking only the richest chunks and averaging 25 to 26 to 1 afterwords .Its Jade Cove California .Its hard to send through the mail as samples ,it almost has to be going to a qualified lab because its like sending a small tv though the mail while its turned on.The mangaNES DIES VERY FAST BUT THE RH TAKES A WEEK TO DIE,SO IN A LOT ASSAY FOR $450 IT TAKES 1 WEEK TO DISOLVE AND 1 WEEK TO PLATE AND THE RH103 DIES AND FALLS AWAY AS WHITE FLUFF AND WONT STICK WHILE PLATING.I could almost electrolisise it then send it through the mail . These are the pretiest chicken eggs I have ever seen.I wish I had that hand held.Does anyone have a hand held spectro anyliser???????


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 6, 2010)

CHARLIE GREENLER said:


> Yes electrometalurgical with cyonide is the most eficiant way to process.I have colected the material with my father many years ago.The cheif ore produces 45 to 79 ounces of rh per tone .I can send you a picture you should see this stuff.I used to play with the rh platings when I was a kid.Its an interface of chromite,molebdonite mud vegning,rhodonite(manganese),nickle ore(aventurine quarts) and serpentines ALL WITH HIGH IRON AND A GOOD AMOUNT OF COPPER.iTS A FREE ROCKHOUNDING AREA!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone can collect and there are rhodium placer nugets that are 2/3 rds bi metal and 1/3 pgm,s that can also be dang near pure rhodium.This is the Highway 1, Big Sir deposit rite on the beach.My father and Earnie Porter colected the specimin of rare botryoidal jade that went to the Smithsonian WHEN I WAS YOUNG .I also used to play with the manganese and nickle platings.The way I colected was by colecting only hardrock beach coble of the material over a 5 year period .I got 2.5 tons of hand picked rocks for the presence of metal .I cobed for the mineral specimins and the result was a tailing pile .Imagin blasting in the 20 to 1 gold mine and then hand picking only the richest chunks and averaging 25 to 26 to 1 afterwords .Its Jade Cove California .Its hard to send through the mail as samples ,it almost has to be going to a qualified lab because its like sending a small tv though the mail while its turned on.The mangaNES DIES VERY FAST BUT THE RH TAKES A WEEK TO DIE,SO IN A LOT ASSAY FOR $450 IT TAKES 1 WEEK TO DISOLVE AND 1 WEEK TO PLATE AND THE RH103 DIES AND FALLS AWAY AS WHITE FLUFF AND WONT STICK WHILE PLATING.I could almost electrolisise it then send it through the mail . These are the pretiest chicken eggs I have ever seen.I wish I had that hand held.Does anyone have a hand held spectro anyliser???????



Sigh!

What does your assay show?

You might understand that I'm having more than just a little trouble believing your story. 

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Jul 6, 2010)

Charlie please listen to Harold and have a proper assay done,we have the Rock Man as a member of the forum and im sure he can produce you a good assay as well as be able to tell you from photos if your ore is likely to be rich in any precious metals,neither Harold nor any other member wants you to spend time and or money chasing something that might not be there ,but if it is we will all cheer your good fortune and help all we can.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 6, 2010)

nickvc said:


> Charlie please listen to Harold and have a proper assay done,we have the Rock Man as a member of the forum and im sure he can produce you a good assay as well as be able to tell you from photos if your ore is likely to be rich in any precious metals,neither Harold nor any other member wants you to spend time and or money chasing something that might not be there ,but if it is we will all cheer your good fortune and help all we can.


Thanks, Nick. Very well stated.

Harold


----------



## CHARLIE GREENLER (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes I work with the rock man.You all trust him.I have done qualitative and quantitative reasearch and annalysis in silver,lead and gallena.My teacher was Degstoms minings head geologist BILL.tHE FINDINGS WERE 1/10 of ann ounce per ton gold and 42 ouncers per ton silver.Mirraloma in los angeles california just processed a 5600 pound boulder of the same material I have infact it was the orbicular variety loike part of mine.It shot for 45 ounces per ton with a handheld and yeilded over 80 ounces of rhodium (after shooting only 45 ).I hung out with the mine owner .He tumbles this material in a cement mixer and then acid etches and gets ounces.The orbicular is interesting many people think the spots are fossils,actualy they are where the platnum group metals were super heated by hydrothermals and had a tendancy to ball up .Likewise the hard rock ocurres as lynticular ,round lenses where the ruck had so much metal in it it as a whole had a tendancy to BALL UP due to water hot enough to melt rock.The rock man will like this stuff the supper mud itself averaged 16 % to 23 % rhodium oxide and had 120 things in it including rare earths like the hard rock.Extreamly interestin stuff epecialy if you are into new element reasearch.Try asking if where anyone gets this stuff in california and and thigs get consorted ,example "oh where did you find all that gold ,oh I found it at hiddenite canyon or WHERE DOES rite Mountin Gems get its rough ,reply AT RITE MOUNTAIN ,AND TO GET THERE ITS THE MOUNTAIN RITE IN BETWENE THE 2 WRONG MOUNTAINS AND TO GET THERE YOU JUST KEEP TURNING RITE .I hate that it reminds me of unscoupulous refiners.The most honest info I have gotten for this location was specimin name and county!!!!!OK THE ROCK MAN IT IS


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 6, 2010)

I think he will tell you Reed Labs for this one.


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Platdigger said:


> I think he will tell you Reed Labs for this one.



For the "Rare Earth" metals, you are correct.
The Rare Earth metals are beyond my skill level at the moment.

As I have openly said, I am uncomfortable doing PGM assays.
That is not to say that I do not have the skill to do it, I just don't like to.
As well as the fact that I would need a hotter furnace to get a complete fusion of the PGM's.

I let all who seek an assay from me know up front that if I recover a bead out of their ore that contains PGM's,
I won't go through the process of parting the bead for fear of losses. 
I'll send the bead back, and tell them to have an ICP ran on it.

Parting gold from a silver bead is easy, parting a bead that is a gold, silver, and pgm is a little more complex.

Sincerely; Rick."The Rock Man".


----------

